# Signatures?



## Rinias

Maybe I'm just being silly, but shouldn't signatures be _displayed_?

Rinias


----------



## la reine victoria

More context required please.


----------



## Jana337

Rinias said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm just being silly, but shouldn't signatures be _displayed_?
> 
> Rinias


 Check your settings in the control panel (options) - signatures might be disabled (you can also disable avatars and smileys).

Jana


----------



## la reine victoria

In computer lingo 'disabled' is correct.


----------



## Rinias

Thank you! I guess I was surprised because it usually is enabled... But nothing wrong with that ;-)

Thanks a lot!

Rinias


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

I can't modify my signature anymore...it says it is too long even if I just write one letter....


----------



## Punky Zoé

That happened to me. I think I've solved it by deleting an "extra line" even the blank one. (be sure of deleting all the lines)
Anyway, that's what I understood 
Hope that helps.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Thank you punky!! It worked! thanks thanks thanks!


----------



## Keith Bradford

Jana337 said:


> Check your settings in the control panel (options) - signatures might be disabled (you can also disable avatars and smileys).
> 
> Jana


I'm sure that this is good advice.

However, just one question: where exactly is "the control panel (options)" ?


----------



## Ghabi

Keith Bradford said:


> However, just one question: where exactly is "the control panel (options)" ?


That would be, for the current version of the forum software:

Preferences-->Content options-->Show people's signatures with their messages


----------



## Keith Bradford

Sorry, I know I'm being stupid, but where is "Preferences"?

The only words I can see are given below - no sign of "Preferences" at all.  I guess I shouldn't be starting from here...?
__________________________________________________________________________





 

WordReference.com Language Forums 

 Forums
*Dictionary search:* 




                                         Keith Bradford                                                                                     Search                         
My threads 
Watched 
Find threads 
Rules/Help/FAQ 
 Interface Language 


             Forums         
             Additional Forums         
             Comments and Suggestions         
Signatures?​                        Thread starter            Rinias 
                        Start date            Nov 26, 2005
 
         Previous     
                                    Jump to new                                                                                                 Unwatch                                                             
                           Facebook                                                                                                                                                Twitter                                                                                                                                                Reddit                                                                                                                                                                                        WhatsApp                                                                                                                                                Email                                                                Link                                                                        
             Forums         
             Additional Forums        
             Comments and Suggestions


----------



## Ghabi

Hi again, just left-click your avatar at the top right corner:


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Jana's suggestion was made back in 2005, when WR was running on VBulletin.
A few years ago WR migrated to Xenforo and therefore some options/menus are different, or simply have a different name.
You can find your "control panel" or, if you prefer, your account settings here

*https://forum.wordreference.com/account/*


----------



## bwac14

I am having the same problem and I deleted all the extra lines and the problem still hasn't been resolved.

I accidentally set my signature as two different quotes at once, and now it won't let me change it back. No matter what I do, I get the same error message.

I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## elroy

Are you trying to delete the Arabic?
Try clicking on [] and seeing if there's any invisible code to delete.


----------



## bwac14

elroy said:


> Are you trying to delete the Arabic?


Yes.



elroy said:


> Try clicking on [] and seeing if there's any invisible code to delete.


I tried this and there was no additional invisible code. Even when I delete everything, it still says that it's too long, so it might be a bug.


----------



## elroy

How about the usual tricks: clearing your cache, using a different browser and/or device, rebooting your device?


----------



## bwac14

Using a different device worked. Thank you!


----------



## ikarus280

I have set a signature but it doesn't show up under my messages. What could be the reason? I mean to have entered everything correctly.


----------



## Yendred

It doesn't show on your mobile phone. Only on PC.
Switch to "desktop view" on your mobile browser and you will see it.


----------



## Peterdg

Yendred said:


> It doesn't show on your mobile phone. Only on PC.


Well, I don't see ikarus280's signature either on my PC. I do see other user's signatures.


----------



## Yendred

I can see ikarus280's signature. It says "Hungarian "


----------



## Peterdg

Yendred said:


> I can see ikarus280's signature. It says "Hungarian "


 I looked over it. It's a very modest signature


----------



## ikarus280

I'm glad you see it. I don't.  Thanks for you replies!


----------



## Bevj

There is an option undet 'preferences' in members' profiles which says 'show people's signatures with their messages'.


----------



## ikarus280

Thank you! This is the first time I am seeing something like this.


----------

